# Bolens 1050 Idler Spring Setup



## peachfuzz (Sep 27, 2004)

I am currently in the process of restoring a Bolens 1050, and I am in gridlock on how to hook the spring that pulls the idler pulley in to keep tension on the belts. I am talking about the end of the spring that should hook to the frame or something, not the opposite side that hooks to the idler assembly. When I got the tractor, someone had looped a coat hanger through the end of the spring and then ran it through a hole in the panel. They then bent it straight up such that the hanger wouldn't retract through the hole. 

I have the parts breakdown for the 1050, and at the end of the spring is item 142, which calls out a cotter pin. What does this hook on to? Can anyone explain how this spring should be properly mounted? On my 1055, there is a piece of angle bolted to the frame with a hole in it, and the spring hooks on there. 

If any one can explain how this goes on the 1050, or if one of you 1050 owners can even send a picture - I'd be grateful. I've been beating my brain to death trying to figure this one out. I do not see anything in the breakdown that shows a piece of angle like the 1055 or any place to hook it to. I am lost on this one. Thanks in advance,

>pf<


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

pf
I can take some pics in the morning.


----------



## peachfuzz (Sep 27, 2004)

*I figured it out!*

Sixchows,
Thanks, but I figured it out!! The cotter pin is on the clutch assembly. Whew! That had me thinking. When I pulled the clutch assembly out, I saw a cotter pin with nothing on it over on the right mount. Bingo! Thanks for your help,

>pf<


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

OK, glad to hear it!


----------

